# Penn Fathom II Casting Special-Mag Brake



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

New in box, Fathom 15 star drag....purchased from UK about 1 year ago....has mag break control (was completed in UK as well).....makes this fast reel very controllable. Ordered today from UK would be about $250+...my price $199. I understand the Fathom 15 is reel of choice for many of the big drum pros Personal check (will hold 4-5 business days), USPS Money Order, Cashiers check.....will take PayPal (add $6.50).


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

title typo; its not a fathom II


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Closed...


----------

